# Why male elk have long antlers!



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I bet he hopes he doesn't sneeze. :lol:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

HAND....ANTLERS...YOU MALES ARE ALL THE SAME!!! 8)


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

DodgeLynn said:


> HAND....ANTLERS...YOU MALES ARE ALL THE SAME!!! 8)


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> HAND....ANTLERS...YOU MALES ARE ALL THE SAME!!!


Indeed.. we can always use a helping hand too :lol:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

He's walking a very fine line with a manuver like that!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

jonesy12 said:


> He's walking a very fine line with a manuver like that!


They are still in velvet, he should be ok. :wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> They are still in velvet, he should be ok.


The man with the velvet palm hath spoken, it will be OK. :lol:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

For the size of him you would think he would have bigger um junk!??? Must of had a prior sneezing fit!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

:lol: I admit that is funny, but take it easy. I had to catch myself there for a sec too.


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

EASSSSSY, BIG FELLA, EASSSYY.......

"SOMETIMES LOVE JUST DOENST FEEL LIKE IT SHOULD..."


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

buckseye said:


> > They are still in velvet, he should be ok.
> 
> 
> The man with the velvet palm hath spoken, it will be OK. :lol:


LMAO! WHats her name BL?


----------

